# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Load dữ liệu lên treeList trong Devexpress ?

## bdstruongton

ai biết cách load dữ liệu lên treelist từ database hướng dẫn mình với. ở đây là load dữ liệu theo node cha và node con nhé. nếu dùng thuộc tính datasource của treelist thì mình load lên được nhưng không theo ý muốn được. mình đã xem demo trên web và trên trang chủ dev nhưng họ hướng dẫn theo kiểu kéo thả không phải code hơn nữa hiển thị cũng không như ý muốn. bạn nào nghiên cứu về dev giúp mình nhé ! thanks các bạn!

----------

